# Interest check



## Layander (Mar 23, 2012)

I have some free time and would like to gage interest in playing the following games online I am a 3rd shift worker so this may be Saturdays and Sunday's from 12 midnight to 7 am eastern time.

The games would be run on fantasy grounds 2

1. Anima beyond fantasy, a promising rpg from fantasy flight games
2. Earthdawn prelude to war, barsaive at war.
3. Pathfinder society
4. My 1st edition DnD living world game I play at the game store.
5. Finally I also would like to run old world of darkness.

If your interested let me know, if not, letting me know why would help me plan in the future.


----------

